# 2016 Summer MADS meeting



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing a meeting in late July or August. Any thoughts or dates are welcomed. I'll be away from August 13-20, otherwise any dates will work.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

I should be able to attend this one.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you planning it for a sat or sunday?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Either day works for me.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

ggazonas said:


> Either day works for me.


George,

Pick a day that works best for you and your family. In my experience if you leave it to the crowd, nothing ever gets decided.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

white plains is mid to late sunday in july and hamburg is Saturday in early august.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: 2016 Summer MADS meeting Aug 27th*



mantisdragon91 said:


> George,
> 
> Pick a day that works best for you and your family. In my experience if you leave it to the crowd, nothing ever gets decided.



In that case It'll be Saturday August 27th at 12pm


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok so we have a time and date. Now who is bringing what for sale?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

frogcrazy said:


> Ok so we have a time and date. Now who is bringing what for sale?


Since this thread has been too quiet for my tastes let me answer that question. I will have available a few non dart species:
1) Solomon Island Eyelash frogs(bright yellow phase originally acquired from Josh's frogs) well started Juveniles $30
2) Starry Night Reed Frogs $15 each for well started juveniles
3) Phelsuma Grandis- 3 adults $40 each, 2 juveniles $25 each
4) Phelsuma Standingi adult female $50, 2 juveniles $35


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Who's coming?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I should be there. that's one.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

gees...if PAWalt is going...I may have to revise.....lol


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm planning on being there


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to try and make it. I have azureus froglets , if anyone is interested I can post pics.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Should be able to make it George! Always a good time!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Where is it?


----------



## terris (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't make this one but will aim for the Fall meeting. Looking for variablilis trio or young sexed pair, mint terribilis 3-4. Thanks!
Terri in PA


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Leuklover said:


> Where is it?


George is in Philadelphia pa. message him for his address.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I live between philadephia and doylestown off 611 where Martin's Aquarium use to be.

The address is

232 Wyncote Road
Jenkintown, Pa 19046


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Erikb3113 said:


> I'm going to try and make it. I have azureus froglets , if anyone is interested I can post pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Post some pics, I'm interested.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if you pass a suburu dealer you are about 2 blocks from his house. if I remember 611 is also called old York road in that area.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have 8, I think I got pics of them all. I like the one in the solo pic with the whirlwind on his head

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Erikb3113 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


The finer spot one in the top left of the bottom pic is cool too

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll definitely be there.

Thanks for hosting this MADS meeting George.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Frog Meet is this weekend the 27th. Please let me know if you are coming so I can get a final count.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been wondering whether a new thread with the MADS invitation you are extending could be directed toward a lot of the newer DBers...they may not have a clue about how enjoyable this is...because it has probably not come across their radar...could you suggest something I could post, and is this something that would be a good idea?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be making an appearance. Greg will be coming too. Still trying to confirm if Cindy is joining.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I should be there unless something comes up.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Frog meet is this weekend.

I'll have food and non alcoholic beverages. Feel free to bring beer or any other food.

Again my address is 

232 Wyncote Rd
Jenkintown, PA 19046


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Judy S said:


> I have been wondering whether a new thread with the MADS invitation you are extending could be directed toward a lot of the newer DBers...they may not have a clue about how enjoyable this is...because it has probably not come across their radar...could you suggest something I could post, and is this something that would be a good idea?


Thats a good idea. If you would like to post something I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

If you post outside of regionals, mods will move to regionals

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I should be able to make it. 

I have the following available, will only bring stuff if presold. 

$10 Booming springtail cultures
$5 dwarf white isos with well over 100 in each culture
$10 purple isos with more then 100 in each culture
$45 fine spotted leuc froglets about 1 month old
$40 awarape juvies 1 month old
$65 colombian auratus froglets 1 month old
$750 Tesoros Bulls eyes about 3 months old


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry,i will not be able to make this one unfortunately.Got to finish a rush job by this weekend,and Saturday is the only day that office building is open and unoccupied so i can work without people in my way! Have fun,wish i was there!
Ron


----------

